# new to minot area



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

where are some good spots to go and catch walleyes and perch around the minot area??


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

A close spot that is decent is Lake Darling. It was really good last year, just the fish were a little on the small side, but caught quite a few some days, and also has some good perch and monster pike.


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks greeny prolly have to give that a try later in the year. how is audobon too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Audubon is more of the same - it's notable for having smaller fish (not saying there aren't big one's in there).

There are some good small lakes to the SE of you too.


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Chris, how far to the SE of me velva or farther??


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

For an Ice Fishing education in Minot, stop in at Ruelle Barber Shop and visit with Darwin Van ****, the owner. This guy is a hard core ice fisherman.


----------

